
Layoffs hit Flexport, another SoftBank-backed startup worth $3.2B - lesdeuxmagots
https://techcrunch.com/2020/02/04/flexport-layoffs/
======
vikramkr
3% doesn't sound that bad compared to the others. It's cool that the
spokesperson was so forthcoming about the reason as well. And if they have
10,000 clients, then they definitely seem like the least bubbly and softbank-y
of the softbank companies - that's some real business activity in a
competitive market.

